# Vape Positive Article from DailyMail



## Gizmo (22/6/16)

some extracts:

FEWER CHEMICALS


Nothing is entirely risk-free, but the vastly reduced number of chemicals present in e-cigarette vapour compared to tobacco smoke means we can be confident that vaping will be much, much less harmful than smoking. 


As part of the investigation into the effects of e-cigarettes, we investigated how the cells found in the arteries of the heart, known as human coronary artery endothelial cells, responded when they were exposed to both e-cigarette vapour and conventional cigarette smoke. 

We found the cells showed a clear stress response from the cigarette smoke, but not from the electronic cigarette. 

This suggests tobacco smokers may be able to reduce immediate tobacco-related harm by switching from conventional cigarettes to e-cigarettes.

Many people find it difficult to function without their first caffeine hit of the day. 

But no one is seriously calling for coffee shops to be dismantled or regulated. 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...s-improving-world-s-health.html#ixzz4CKLQyh4v 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Reactions: Like 4


----------

